

New State of Matter, With Applications to Quantum Computing - thegorgon
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110727141327.htm

======
thegorgon
I think this is actually pretty exciting, if I understand it correctly. The
computer revolution was led by a better understanding of semiconductors;
materials led the way. It may be that understanding new materials and new
material stats is key to a quantum computing revolution.

